# HP laptop won't turn on



## jimmy714 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, I have an HP Pavilion dv5-1017nr and recently it stopped turning on. Here's what happened in the moments preceding its failure:

I came back from the gym and I guess my laptop was still on and plugged in. It may have been on for several hours. The screen was black, and the laptop was unresponsive. So I tried manually restarting by holding down the power button. However, even that didn't work. I have an extremely depleted battery, so far as the battery will only sustain the laptop for several minutes, even if it says it's at full charge. Basically I have to keep my laptop plugged in all the time. So then I unplugged the power cord and waited for it to die. After it did, I plugged back in the power supply and now it won't turn on.

The charging light still comes on when the adapter is plugged in.
Could it be because of my depleted battery?
What should I do next? :sigh:

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello jimmy714 and welcome to TSF,

Your issue could be a lot of things. I wouldn't even hazard a guess as of right now.
When you press the power button, what happens?
Do the fans whir?
Do lights come on?

I would like you to read over and perform the troubleshooting steps outlined here...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## jimmy714 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the quick response. I tried looking through the troubleshooting guide, but frankly I don't know what I'm doing...

As for your questions, absolutely nothing happens when I press the power button.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try removing the battery and powering on from wall power only.


----------



## jimmy714 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've tried all of the combinations, battery only, ac adapter only, and both, but still no response.


----------

